# EXNIHILONIHIFIT HYPERTROPHY..lesson 1



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

The first rule of this new " non science" approach to weight training is..FREQUENCY.
Each muscle group must be trained twice a day and 2 times a week. For example on chest and tricep day ( i.e. Monday) you do 3 sets of bench press 8-12 reps, 3 sets of incline press 8-12 reps, skull crushers 3 sets 8-12 reps and then you're done.The last 2 sets of each exercise are done to failure only.
Now 4-6 hours later you go back to the gym and do 2 sets of each exercise that you did in the first workout. The trick is drop the weight to 60% of the first workout and do all sets super slow.
Then on Friday you repeat this workout exactly the same.
Lesson 2 coming soon.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

dude, people are going to believe you...


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> dude, people are going to believe you...


This is really how I workout.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

... Dude, people are really gonna believe you...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2005)

I believe him.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

NOOOOO!!!!! *cries* What do we have left??? If the mighty p-funk has fallen??


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

the king of lats has turned to the dark side... WHO SHALL LEAD THE P-SIDE????


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 25, 2005)

what is the p-side?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, its a long story, only P-Funk should tell... I remember asking him that...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> what is the p-side?





I once wrote a program for PreMier and someone asked him if he was doing westside because the program had some explosive lifting in it.  So I replied, "westside?  Fuck that, this is P-side.".  and is stuck.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2005)

Goal Getter, or PreMier, will have to lead in the footsteps of ~P~ 

That is, if this _*Exnihilonihifit*_ thing does become the "WAL-MART"
of IM training programs


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2005)

i must say his stats are impressive.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2005)

except the last 1 lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 25, 2005)

I can just picture some random guest that hasn't read around here much taking him seriously .


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The first rule of this new " non science" approach to weight training is..FREQUENCY.
> Each muscle group must be trained twice a day and 2 times a week. For example on chest and tricep day ( i.e. Monday) you do 3 sets of bench press 8-12 reps, 3 sets of incline press 8-12 reps, skull crushers 3 sets 8-12 reps and then you're done.The last 2 sets of each exercise are done to failure only.
> Now 4-6 hours later you go back to the gym and do 2 sets of each exercise that you did in the first workout. The trick is drop the weight to 60% of the first workout and do all sets super slow.
> Then on Friday you repeat this workout exactly the same.
> Lesson 2 coming soon.


I forgot one detail...on the second workout of the day the rep range changes to 12-15.


----------



## MyK (Jun 25, 2005)

Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!!!


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 25, 2005)

if youre juicing up, that program would probably work out alright.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 25, 2005)

"For example on chest and tricep day ( i.e. Monday)"

you crack me up man.  you're toooooo funny.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> "For example on chest and tricep day ( i.e. Monday)"
> 
> you crack me up man.  you're toooooo funny.


Training chest and triceps on Monday is just an example, you can train on whatever days you like as long as you follow the training system to the letter.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

the program is made-up garbage unless you show us your results!!!!!!

PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> the program is made-up garbage unless you show us your results!!!!!!
> 
> PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!


You have no faith at all, this is an on going article and I will cover this new and exciting training method over several posts. I simply cant put all the information in one post, be patient and I guarantee you if you follow my "incredible secret" program the results will be frightening.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

I think that your full 0f shit, and that your a skinny young 16 yr old punk. please stop posting this shit as if your somekind of an expert bodybuilder. I don't care what your stats in your sig say because you made them up. if you want us to take this program seriously show us some pictures of your results.

thats it plain and simple. please dont give some dumbass reply about you being to big to fit in pictures!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I think that your full 0f shit, and that your a skinny young 16 yr old punk. please stop posting this shit as if your somekind of an expert bodybuilder. I don't care what your stats in your sig say because you made them up. if you want us to take this program seriously show us some pictures of your results.
> 
> thats it plain and simple. please dont give some dumbass reply about you being to big to fit in pictures!!!


My stats are all true, you can train as you like but this "new secret workout" is absolutely amazing!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My stats are all true, you can train as you like but this "new secret workout" is absolutely amazing!


I think you should call MYK's bluff  

Where are *MYK's* pics?


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

yea, prove me wrong!!!!!

PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My stats are all true, you can train as you like but this "new secret workout" is absolutely amazing!


 about your stats... are you an x-man? related to mystique? because that would make sense. and um on your last stat. don't let it get you down a lot of guys experience a little shrinkage while lifting. just don't take this measurement mid lift anymore.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yea, prove me wrong!!!!!
> 
> PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!


 how come the people who scream for pics never have any up?


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

Now lets talk nutrition, what I am about to tell you is revolutionary. I don't eat food!!! thats right all my nutrition comes from supplements. Why eat food when you can just take a vitamin pill and drink a protein shake? Your family Doctor might give you a lecture about how insane and stupid this is but all you need to do is tell him/her, " Doctors don't know it all so blow it out your ass Doc". Your body can't tell the difference from real vitamins, protein, amino acids, fiber, carbs.....ect  then those that come in a pill or powder. So why waste your time with real food. It is much easer to keep track of calorie intake as well as protein, fat, carb and vitamin and mineral intake.      This is just one of the " new secret and exciting" ideas behind EXNIHILONIHILFIT HYPERTROPHY.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your body can't tell the difference from real vitamins, protein, amino acids, fiber, carbs.....ect  then those that come in a pill or powder. So why waste your time with real food. It is much easer to keep track of calorie intake as well as protein, fat, carb and vitamin and mineral intake.      This is just one of the " new secret and exciting" ideas behind EXNIHILONIHILFIT HYPERTROPHY.


Damn Foreman u like to rub it in dont u? I'm still cant believe someone said there's no difference between vitamin pills and vitamins from food. That might be the stupidest thing nutrition wise I have heard on this forum! Who dares say pills and powders are the same as foods!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn Foreman u like to rub it in dont u? I'm still cant believe someone said there's no difference between vitamin pills and vitamins from food. That might be the stupidest thing nutrition wise I have heard on this forum! Who dares say pills and powders are the same as foods!


 This is coming from the guy that said creatine can stunt your growth?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1043413&postcount=20


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> This is coming from the guy that said creatine can stunt your growth?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1043413&postcount=20


OR MIGHT STOP YOUR GROWTH! I GUESS U DIDNT READ THAT PART! DO PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH! PLEASE


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

^^^^ yea, i dont have any pics up, but i dont claim to haave a revolutionary training program that illicits superior resu;ts. when i do, i will!!

PICS PICS PICS PICS!! or shut up!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> ^^^^ yea, i dont have any pics up, but i dont claim to haave a revolutionary training program that illicits superior resu;ts. when i do, i will!!
> 
> PICS PICS PICS PICS!! or shut up!!!!


Sir I will not shut up, pics will be posted in the next 24 hours.....if I can figure out how to do it. Get ready to see the most massive and ripped body builder that has or will ever live.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm sorry bro I have to disagree. Those pic's you showed me last month at your pad that where two years old would have been the most impressive. Your still have a body that makes arnolds Mr Oly pic look like a little kid, But you have to put up those pics the way you are now. these goofballs while still admire you as you are still far superior to the rest. 



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sir I will not shut up, pics will be posted in the next 24 hours.....if I can figure out how to do it. Get ready to see the most massive and ripped body builder that has or will ever live.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

yea, but how do we know its you in the pics!!! your probably gonna post a pic of someone else!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll know as I know him personally



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> yea, but how do we know its you in the pics!!! your probably gonna post a pic of someone else!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yea, but how do we know its you in the pics!!! your probably gonna post a pic of someone else!!


You will know because I will make Ronny Colman look like Ms Olympia 1980.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

I concur



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You will know because I will make Ronny Colman look like Ms Olympia 1980.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

Im begining to think you two are either the same person or something else!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im begining to think you two are either the same person or something else!!!


Please keep your hidden gay fantasies off my thread


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

Dude, I meant like room mates or something!!  

LOL i guess you called your self out on that one


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Dude, I meant like room mates or something!!
> 
> LOL i guess you called your self out on that one


Crap you busted me  Oh well


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Dude i live in Baja Calif. Mr. E lives in AZ. I have met him once last month. In aug I will visit Mr. Lam. Mr. Lam And Foremanrules don't get along. So how can we be roommates or something. I was in Az last mont to visit family and Pm Fore ans told him I'd like to meet him. That's it. The man has his shit together when it comes to training and diet. If you don't like my response to the above then fuck off
Have the administrator tell you where the IP addresses are. Then you'll know we live about 350 miles apart. 



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> Dude, I meant like room mates or something!!
> 
> LOL i guess you called your self out on that one


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Dude i live in Baja Calif. Mr. E lives in AZ. I have met him once last month. In aug I will visit Mr. Lam. Mr. Lam And Foremanrules don't get along. So how can we be roommates or something. I was in Az last mont to visit family and Pm Fore ans told him I'd like to meet him. That's it. The man has his shit together when it comes to training and diet. If you don't like my response to the above then fuck off
> Have the administrator tell you where the IP addresses are. Then you'll know we live about 350 miles apart.


And Foreman can jog to your place in a matter of a couple hours 
(Just for Cardio)


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough you can't let the skinny 14 year olds upset you when they start calling names. I think its funny MyK has to resort to such childish actions just because he is a non believer in my " exciting new secret" workout program. When I am on ESPN next week talking Exnihilonihil Hypertrophy he will be happy that he was one of the first to learn about it.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Doubt it very much. He tried to visit me here and the Mexican customs stopped him in his tracks. Figured he was down here to purchase gear. Hell if your had gear in your country and seen a man of his size what do you think his purpose to Mexico would be?



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And Foreman can jog to your place in a matter of a couple hours
> (Just for Cardio)


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And Foreman can jog to your place in a matter of a couple hours
> (Just for Cardio)


I run the 100 meter dash in under 7 seconds, but I don't train for runs over 50 miles. If I did I'm sure I could run to New York in about 2 hours.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Only if you can afford a pair of Niki's



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I run the 100 meter dash in under 7 seconds, but I don't train for runs over 50 miles. If I did I'm sure I could run to New York in about 2 hours.


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> ^^^^ yea, i dont have any pics up, but i dont claim to haave a revolutionary training program that illicits superior resu;ts. when i do, i will!!
> 
> PICS PICS PICS PICS!! or shut up!!!!


I have exciting news MyK, I am about to begin writing part 2 of this exciting new program....and my incredible pics will be posted....get ready to see the most amazing physique "non science and illogical interpretations of Physiology" can build.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 27, 2005)

dam, u grew from 7'3" to 9'5" real fast


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 27, 2005)

He said the training program was amazing


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

Im on the edge of my seat!!!!


----------



## Adrian (Jun 27, 2005)

someone is bored


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 27, 2005)

What is that. You say I'm adored. Heck I can't help it if my raw bench has exceeded the human races expectations. I'll be on ESPN along with Mr. E. I will try to beat my personal best of 1315 lb bench for 19 reps. I will go to all extremes to beat my own record by 200 lbs and 6 additional reps
Hey Mr. E what time is ESPN's personal Jet going to pick us up. 

Signed Tough and getting Tougher


			
				Adrian said:
			
		

> someone is bored


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What is that. You say I'm adored. Heck I can't help it if my raw bench has exceeded the human races expectations. I'll be on ESPN along with Mr. E. I will try to beat my personal best of 1315 lb bench for 19 reps. I will go to all extremes to beat my own record by 200 lbs and 6 additional reps
> Hey Mr. E what time is ESPN's personal Jet going to pick us up.
> 
> Signed Tough and getting Tougher


I would like to See that without a bench shirt....I bet you can't bench more than 1275 for 16 reps without cheating.


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

hey Adrian, I know you cant hear the sarcasm in my voice, but.,.....

nevermind..


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> hey Adrian, I know you cant hear the sarcasm in my voice, but.,.....
> 
> nevermind..


I know you are excited about the next installment of my " new secret" training program....just 4 more days buddy.


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

dude, yesterday you said 24hrs and know its like....          .....4 more days.

in 4 more days it will be 16 days   

anywho, i'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here, so if the pics of you are scans from flex magazine, Im gonna call BS on you!!!!


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

oh, and by the way   

with what you posted of your program sofar... it seems that you go to the gym (just to do weights) twice a day!  


My question is.. how the ufck do you do that wn=hen your on this forum 24/7????????????????


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> oh, and by the way
> 
> with what you posted of your program sofar... it seems that you go to the gym (just to do weights) twice a day!
> 
> ...


If you read my other thread you would see that I am trying to post a pic and it isn't working. So give me some help and all your doubts will be answered.


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

sorry, i cant even quote people on this, ley alone post pics!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

go back to photos it's easy.


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

yea, and what you said doesnt answer my question!!!

nevermind, go and play with adrian!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> sorry, i cant even quote people on this, ley alone post pics!!!


I see you haven't posted any so you don't know how either.


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2005)

hey man, there are people who know how to do all kinds of shit with computers, and then theres people who can throw some free weights around the gym!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> hey man, there are people who know how to do all kinds of shit with computers, and then theres people who can throw some free weights around the gym!!!


Sorry bro I thought you could do at least one...my bad


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 28, 2005)

Rormalfmaofmaflmaofamfo


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Rormalfmaofmaflmaofamfo


BigDyl, my new and amazing pics are up check them out and see what this "new secret" and exciting training program is all about


----------



## MyK (Jun 28, 2005)

foremanrules=bitch!

nuff said


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> foremanrules=bitch!
> 
> nuff said


Thank you for that intelligent complement, did you get a chance to see my amazing physique? yes....the pictures are posted!!!


----------



## MyK (Jun 28, 2005)

yes i seen them, hence the comment!

all I want to say is I wish I had the amount of time to waste that you do!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yes i seen them, hence the comment!
> 
> all I want to say is I wish I had the amount of time to waste that you do!!!!


yes i seen them???? What is this expression, I am unfamiliar with it. Could it be similar to " I saw them ".


----------



## MyK (Jun 28, 2005)

are you correcting my grammer!!! easy, relax!!

sorry my brain is fried right now!!  so why are you always suggesting that im stupid???


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> are you correcting my grammer!!! easy, relax!!
> 
> sorry my brain is fried right now!!  so why are you always suggesting that im stupid???


Why would you think that? I was just trying to make sure I understood you. I wait with bated breath for your intelligent and witty insults, and I just wanted to enjoy your comment to the fullest.


----------



## MyK (Jun 28, 2005)

ok, thats nice!
whats bated breath?

you wasted all that time posting those gifs, just for my comment!!! wow YOUR ARE PATHETIC, HOW THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH TIME TO WASTE!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> ok, thats nice!
> whats bated breath?
> 
> you wasted all that time posting those gifs, just for my comment!!! wow YOUR ARE PATHETIC, HOW THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH TIME TO WASTE!!!!!


I waited and waited and then just as I was about to give up....you posted, thank God.


----------



## MyK (Jun 28, 2005)

Im leaving this forum to find another one with people who take this shit seriously, and not waste peoples time!! peec!


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im leaving this forum to find another one with people who take this shit seriously, and not waste peoples time!! peec!


I take my training very serious, and thats why I posted my workout theory. It is too bad that you had to jump on this thread and just attack.....I hope you find a web site that enjoys people like you always attacking other peoples ideas. As for me I will continue my journey into Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy, I don't mind people who doubt or make fun of this new and amazing idea. I enjoy training and learning so your constant barrage of negative and personally insulting comments just don't matter.  

Well we will miss you, good luck with your training.


----------



## MyK (Jun 29, 2005)

my "constant barrage of negative and personally insulting comments"

right!!!!  I called you a bitch, a skinny 16yr old, and you thought i said you are gay!! ya gonna be OK???

anyway.. I was sincerely interested in what you had to say, but since you wont show us any results you have made, no one can take you seriously!! why don't you understand this??


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought you left


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> my "constant barrage of negative and personally insulting comments"
> 
> right!!!!  I called you a bitch, a skinny 16yr old, and you thought i said you are gay!! ya gonna be OK???
> 
> anyway.. I was sincerely interested in what you had to say, but since you wont show us any results you have made, no one can take you seriously!! why don't you understand this??


  What are you still doing here   I thought you went to a new and better forum  My thread is not a place where you can write down a list of your demands, it is a place for new ideas and discovery. Come discover the amazing world of " Exnihilonihifit Hypertrophy" with us.


----------



## MyK (Jun 29, 2005)

yes, i know i said i was leaving!  

but then i saw this:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49860

and realized that alot of young people come here and look for advice, so maybe I can share my knoledge with them and help dispell the nonsense that some people    like to make-up.


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yes, i know i said i was leaving!
> 
> but then i saw this:
> 
> ...


I encourage you to share you knowledge with the young and older people on this site. Thats why I started this thread about my "new and exciting program". Just remember that what you think is nonsense might be the next big thing in training, I would love to hear your ideas on why or why not you think my program would work. It is easy to jump on a thread and say " pics, pics, pics" or just put the writer down, why not explain your point of view. Give me some well thought out reasons as to why my program isn't good in your opinion.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

Man, you were FAT when you were a kid. And, asian???


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Man, you were FAT when you were a kid. And, asian???


Actually I was not Asian, I had Down Syndrome, but then I discovered "Exnihilonihifit Hypertrophy" and I quickly cured myself.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's foreman's real pic after a good solid workout and paintball fight


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Here's foreman's real pic after a good solid workout and paintball fight


     
The truth is I'm much bigger and stronger that the Hulk


----------



## MyK (Jun 29, 2005)

I never said your program isn't any good, i am simply repeatedly asking for any results that this "next big thing" has shown.

Its called empirical evidence. In the strictest sense, you use the scientific method to objectively analyze the effects of the independent(s) variable upon the dependent variable. The ideal kind of experimental design for this would probably be an ex post facto with control group but due to the nature of body building this would be unethical not to mention that fact that it would be lacking in external validity. This is why I ask for pictures to show some kind of evidence for the relation ship between your program and results. 

Once you prove that your program does in-fact produce results, we can then objectively compare your program to a ???typical??? program to see if there is any king of benefits. Until then your ???next big thing??? has no evidence or weight to the results you mention and is therefore nonsense!!!!!

So when I ask you for pics of results I am asking for evidence, or proof of your claims. So until you produce such evidence you program remains unsubstantiated and you should not be posting it as if it has been.

But what would my ???uneducated ass??? know???


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I never said your program isn't any good, i am simply repeatedly asking for any results that this "next big thing" has shown.
> 
> Its called empirical evidence. In the strictest sense, you use the scientific method to objectively analyze the effects of the independent(s) variable upon the dependent variable. The ideal kind of experimental design for this would probably be an ex post facto with control group but due to the nature of body building this would be unethical not to mention that fact that it would be lacking in external validity. This is why I ask for pictures to show some kind of evidence for the relation ship between your program and results.
> 
> ...


You would need before and after pics then, I started working out at 12 so the before pics are worthless. Results vary from person to person so going by what I have accomplished is not very good research, you must see how it works for you. Their are some brilliant trainers who look like shit " Arthur Jones" for one ( I am not a big fan of his but many are) if you go by how he looks then you are making a big mistake. I am getting back in shape now, I will take some before pics and then some after pics and then you can bash me all you want.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*My legs after 3 weeks of my new program.*


----------



## MyK (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm just really happy that its been cropped cuz I wouldnt wanna see any higher!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I'm just really happy that its been cropped cuz I wouldnt wanna see any higher!!!


What the Fu-k are you trying to say  
Are you some kind of queer...


----------



## Fashong (Jul 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> how come the people who scream for pics never have any up?




PICS PICS PICS!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> PICS PICS PICS!!!!


GAY??????????????


----------



## MyK (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What the Fu-k are you trying to say
> Are you some kind of queer...



yea dude, you got me! now go back and read my post again!


----------



## MyK (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No more fags on this thread please!!!!



Are you the only fag allowed on this thread, geez I didn't know you fudge packers were so territorial!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Are you the only fag allowed on this thread, geez I didn't know you fudge packers were so territorial!!


*How dare you*


----------



## MyK (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *How dare you*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Here's foreman's real pic after a good solid workout and paintball fight


And I won that paint ball fight.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

100!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *My legs after 3 weeks of my new program.*


Hey don't you know Tom P. has copyright on pic's of his legs?


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey don't you know Tom P. has copyright on pic's of his legs?


those are my legs bitch


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

Jesus argued with me for years over this program...............Finally he realized he was wrong ( like all of you need to do) now look at him!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

*And he isn't even on the juice yet*


----------



## MyK (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *And he isn't even on the juice yet*


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


True story


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 31, 2005)

redic


----------

